# Lawnmower engine for CSM?



## redheadwoodshed (May 18, 2012)

Has anyone here adapted a vertical shaft lawn mower engine to a CSM, and if you have, did you somehow increase the rpms for the chain?


----------



## Jredsjeep (May 18, 2012)

thanks for posting this, i have been kicking around this idea for a while. beside the issue with adapting the bar and added weight i would think a 4 cycle engine would work well in this mannor. they have much more torque, can last longer and you can up the horse power much more cheaply. its easy to get ahold of a 5-6hp engine for free if you can rebuild a carb around here.


----------



## hamish (May 18, 2012)

Over on FF look up post by a member Pitotshock, he has a pretty neat set up, and several pages of build info.


----------



## asdf4240 (May 18, 2012)

I don't know if this helps but I've played around with racing go-karts and a Honda clone 6.5hp engine. Harbor freight sells a very nice Honda clone engine on sale for about $100. Note they are a horizontal shaft though. The good news is that there is a tremendous amount of upgrade parts available for these motors and they can really run. Once the governor is removed the stock valves start to float at about 6.5-7k rpm which seems a little low for a CSM (I'm guessing a Stihl 066 is still exceeding 10k rpm while cutting wood). And the valve springs really don't last long when running 7k rpm, maybe a couple of hours. They will start to float at 6k rpm when they get tired.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 19, 2012)

hamish said:


> Over on FF look up post by a member Pitotshock, he has a pretty neat set up, and several pages of build info.



What is FF?And thanks.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 19, 2012)

Jredsjeep said:


> thanks for posting this, i have been kicking around this idea for a while. beside the issue with adapting the bar and added weight i would think a 4 cycle engine would work well in this mannor. they have much more torque, can last longer and you can up the horse power much more cheaply. its easy to get ahold of a 5-6hp engine for free if you can rebuild a carb around here.



You are welcome.Yes, these engines are cheap and available.I was thinking of useing a pully and belt set up to increase speed and was debating whether or not to use a chainsaw clutch, or just use an idler pully to put it in and out of gear with.I'm not overly concerned about the weight, because I was intending to have it mounted on a carriage with rails.Pretty much like a bandsaw mill.


----------



## hamish (May 19, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> What is FF?And thanks.



Forestry Forum


----------



## quercusgarryana (May 22, 2012)

I built a chainsaw mill with a 15.5 hp Kohler vertical shaft. I used a larger pulley on the motor over to a smaller one on a jack shaft. My chain speed is about 9000 rpm. I would recommend using a double pulley. No slipping that way. I use an idler pulley to engage the chain. Over all it works great. It took a lot of trial and error to gets things running smooth.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 23, 2012)

quercusgarryana said:


> I built a chainsaw mill with a 15.5 hp Kohler vertical shaft. I used a larger pulley on the motor over to a smaller one on a jack shaft. My chain speed is about 9000 rpm. I would recommend using a double pulley. No slipping that way. I use an idler pulley to engage the chain. Over all it works great. It took a lot of trial and error to gets things running smooth.



Thanks, that's more or less what I had in mind.I read your thread but I can't look at youtube so I never did see the completed setup.


----------



## qbilder (May 23, 2012)

I have given thought to the same thing. What I had in mind is basically a wide slabbing mill for doing 3'+ wide slabs. It works in my mind :msp_unsure:


----------



## greasefittn (May 23, 2012)

*lawn mower engine for csm*

I just finished a 20 ft mill with a 18 hp briggs vertical shaft engine , an electric clutch, have about 35hrs on it so far. one 5L belt is hard pressed to get all 18 hp through it to saw 20 to 30 inch slabs. but it works good


----------



## timberwolfhawk (Jun 21, 2012)

*you tube*

look at this mill on you tube it looks good and not complected

Sawmill homemade / home built chainsaw mill - YouTube


----------

